# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vizatime me programin 'paint'

## -BATO-

Gjeta dhe një temë tjetër si kjo, por atë Brari e kishte pronësuar duke vënë emrin e tij tek titulli, kështu që hapa një tjetër. Në këtë temë janë të ftuar të dërgojnë vizatimet e tyre të gjithë ata që munden të vizatojnë me 'paint'. 

Po filloj me këtë që bëra sot, po kam ndërmend të bëj edhe të tjera. Vizatimeve do t'u vendos edhe nga një titull.


*LABI*

----------


## Brari

nuku ka pronesuar gje brari.
te tjere i kan ven pikturat e mija aty dhe titullin.

nejse..
po me pelqen labi yt..
shum bukur..
vazhdo..

----------


## fattlumi

Ne ate teme i kam pare te gjitha pikturat tuaja Brari,dhe me te vertete kam qene i impresionuar me vleren shprehese.Dhe ate me `paint`.
Behet mire ti bashkangjitet kjo teme asaj.

----------


## -BATO-

*NATË NË BREGDET*




.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Te lumshin duart BATO;)

----------


## eldushka

Lezetshem, por duke qene se jane bere me nje program si paint kane dale mire. :)
Provo nje here te "vizatosh" me photoshop, sepse te jep shume me shume mundesi per te shprehur talentin edhe ta vesh ate fale fantazise ne perdorim.

----------


## -BATO-

Eldushkë, fotoshop kam po nuk më pëlqen të punoj me të. 
Këtë avatarin që kam, e kam bërë me fotoshop.
E di që fotoshopi bën punë të pastër, po mua më pëlqen më shumë kështu, pak e pistë. 
Kështu i jepet më shumë rëndësi dorës, jo teknologjisë.

----------


## kleos



----------


## -BATO-

Vizatim i bukur, po është mirë që t'i zvogëloni, jo kaq të mëdha. 
Kështu edhe faqja ngarkohet, edhe tema hapet me vështirësi.

----------


## eldushka

Ke te drejte per punen e Photoshop-it. Por me tablete mund te vizatosh vertete ashtu si di. Me mous-in mua me ngjan e veshtire.

Vendosini si media me mire files ne tema. :) 

p.s. Paint jo ne thonjeza, sepse nuk eshte emertim, por emer programi. :)

----------


## eldushka

Paint-i ne Windows 7 qenka me i bukur sesa ai qe mbaja mend une. Tentova dhe une nje here te vizatoja si dikur. Ama veshtire m'u duk, sepse nuk arrija te shkrija ngjyrat me njera-tjetren. :(

Ja dhe vizatimi im skandaloz. :D

----------


## -BATO-

Nuk është dhe aq keq, jo!
Paske vënë edhe firmën aty! Mirë ke bërë!
Them ta vë edhe unë në punët e ardhshme.

----------


## eldushka

> Nuk është dhe aq keq, jo!


Shkroi tani per ju V. Gogh. :D

Une kot e kisha nenshkrimin, per te treguar qe di edhe shkrim. Kur te behem e famshme pastaj nxirrni ndonje para me te. :D

----------


## Mau_kiko

> mungon ai vizatimi i shtepise me dere, dy dritare edhe oxhak qe nxjerr tym


per ta plotesuar....

----------


## D&G Feminine

Bej edhe nje me plazh me cadra ngjyra ngjyra, ka qene vizatimi i preferuar ne teme te lire

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Bej edhe nje me plazh me cadra ngjyra ngjyra, ka qene vizatimi i preferuar ne teme te lire


per ti dhene me shume rendesi ksaj qe kam bere sot, ate do ta postoj neser..

----------


## mia@

Do postoj dhe une nja dy ''kryevepra'' te miat, por kur ti mbaroj se si kam fillu akoma. Do bej nja dy potrete bardhe e zi, meqe s'ka  postuar  njeri.. :D

----------


## eldushka

> per ta plotesuar....


Po perde nuk i vure dritares? Ti ke perdorur format, une e bera te gjithen me docke te lire. Anallim punimi. :D

----------


## Mau_kiko

> E mire, se do e nis me hile, do e bej me dore te lire vizatimin edhe me pas do e scanoj e ngjyros me Paint e pak Photoshop edhe e shohim pastaj.


Seriozisht, ke nerva ta besh kete?
Jo per gje, por une vetem duke e lexuar mu perzie.. :D

----------


## eldushka

> Seriozisht, ke nerva ta besh kete?
> Jo per gje, por une vetem duke e lexuar mu perzie.. :D


E! Keshtu eshte kur ke shume detyrime e gjera te rendesishme qe te presin. Gjen arsye per t'i shmangur. :D

----------

